# Co-op bank card problems.



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

Yet again today the Co-op have had issues whereby we can't access our money by using our cards, causing us to think seriously about changing banks.

This happens far to often with the Co-op, today we've emptied our pockets and bags as our cards have been useless all day. I called them this morning asking if they'd reimburse me any charges if I drew cash on my credit card and got a very uncertain "yes, if you provide the statement setting out the charges"

What a PITA it's been today!!!!


----------

